# Sending Email Notification Using asp.net(urgent plz)



## swomya123 (Sep 12, 2008)

Hello frinds.. 

Hello frinds..

how to write a code for Sending an email Notifciaton to the user..

in my program I have using file upload controll

my work after uploading the file I need to sent an email conformation to the user that he uploaded the file..
this email notification should come from admin..

and I am requesting you too explain me how to find out the companies Smtpserver name and how to configure this sending Email Notification to any server in my company.

Is there anything IP address and port number is needed for this..?

thanks


----------



## vijai19 (Sep 22, 2008)

I am also having the same problem.please someone help us.

----------
vijai


----------



## swomya123 (Sep 12, 2008)

Hi vijay I was solved this problemm.. 
let me know exactly what is your problem I will try my best to explain you. 
thanks


----------

